# Arnold Schwarzenegger Stars In Post-Apocalyptic Thriller Maggie Arriving On Digital HD June 30 and Blu-ray and DVD July 7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SANTA MONICA, CA (May 11, 2015) - Arnold Schwarzenegger is back and better than ever in the post-apocalyptic story, Maggie, arriving on Digital HD June 30th and on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) July 7th from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. The film is currently available via On Demand. Also starring Academy Award® nominee Abigail Breslin (Best Supporting Actress, Little Miss Sunshine, 2006) and Joely Richardson (TV's "Nip/Tuck," The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo), Maggie follows the outbreak of a deadly zombie virus that sweeps the nation.



As the nation reels from a lethal virus that turns its victims into zombies, Wade's (Schwarzenegger) daughter Maggie (Breslin) has been infected. Now, as Maggie's condition worsens, Wade will stop at nothing to protect her from the authorities seeking to kill her to eradicate the virus.



With bonus materials including a "making of" featurette, an audio commentary with the director, a deleted scene and cast and crew interviews, Maggie will be available on Blu-ray™and DVD for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Making Maggie" Featurette
Deleted Scene
Cast & Crew Interviews
Audio Commentary with Director Henry Hobson 








PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright:© 2014 Maggie Holdings, LLC. All Rights Reserved.

Type: Theatrical Release

Rating: PG-13 for disturbing thematic material including bloody images, and some language

Genre: Thriller

Blu-ray™ Closed-Captioned: English SDH

DVD Closed-Captioned: English

Subtitles: English and Spanish

Feature Run Time: 95 minutes

Blu-ray™Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™

DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------

